# How long does it generally take first class mail to deliver?



## battered (Jan 1, 2012)

Since I usually ship and receive priority mail, I've never really had much experience tracking first class packages. Thought it might just be easier to ask. Approximately how long would it take a first class package to ship from CA to AL? I would have thought 4-5 days, but I had a package shipped on Saturday and it's still not here yet.


----------



## WestHaven (Jun 30, 2012)

probably 3-5 days. My company ships packages to our customers all the time and the longest it takes (say from Connecticut to California) is a week if the package gets delayed somewhere.


----------



## battered (Jan 1, 2012)

Awesome. So it wouldn't be unreasonable if I checked back with the seller if it doesn't arrive tomorrow?


----------



## livingword26 (Oct 28, 2010)

USPS says 2 to 3 days for first class. But they have been running slower lately it seems.


----------



## vincenz (Jan 29, 2012)

battered said:


> Awesome. So it wouldn't be unreasonable if I checked back with the seller if it doesn't arrive tomorrow?


If the seller shipped it on the day he told you, I don't see what else he could do after it goes into the system. Not like he controls the mail. But still, let him know and I'm sure it can be worked out in case it never arrives.


----------



## livingword26 (Oct 28, 2010)

I bought something one Sunday, checked on it the next weekend, the seller said he was shipping it today. Checked the next weekend, the seller said he was on the way to the post office. Checked on it the next weekend, the seller said it was sent during the week, never arrived. I had to assume the Post Office lost it (not the first usps lost one), and let it go. 

If your seller didn't confirm it was shipped, check with your seller. If he did confirm it, its in usps hands, and you can't do anything without tracking. And even with tracking, they still won't do anything. Sorry, I'm a little cynical with the post office.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Priority is typically 2-3
First Class is typically 3-5

They do not garauntee an exact delivery date unless you choose Express Mail. Priority isn't conisdered lost till after like 14 days or soemthing like that.

Craig


----------



## battered (Jan 1, 2012)

Still no package. PMed the seller asking if they can confirm delivery. If they can't, I should be eligible for a refund, right? I'm just very surprised that a purchase from such a big seller has been so troublesome.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

While First Class is usually a 2-3 day affair for me, I've had packages take 14 or 15 days - and on a regular basis.

So it may be a good idea to wait several more days before getting upset.


----------



## battered (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh, I figured that even if my package had been delayed, I would have received it by now. I had no idea it could take up to 2 weeks (everything first class usually comes in 3-4 days for me). I'll definitely wait another week then.



somewhatshocked said:


> While First Class is usually a 2-3 day affair for me, I've had packages take 14 or 15 days - and on a regular basis.
> 
> So it may be a good idea to wait several more days before getting upset.


----------

